# Blog about your MFA FIlm School experience on FilmSchool.org



## Chris W (Mar 23, 2017)

As you may or may not know... FilmSchool.org now has a blog section where users can create their own blogs on the site and write blogs, journals, or whatever the heck you want. The world is your oyster.

Blog Entries | FilmSchool.org - The Best Film School Reviews & Forums

@IndecisiveElle has created a blog about her film school MFA experience and it's been a great read.

What will you blog about?


----------



## clairewitchproject (Mar 23, 2017)

Great idea...definitely going to think about doing this!


----------



## Chris W (Jun 4, 2017)

clairewitchproject said:


> Great idea...definitely going to think about doing this!



Do you have any questions on setting it up on the site?


----------

